# Exceldaten in ASCII umwandeln und auf RS232 ausgeben?



## bocomtex (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe eine Exceltabelle die jede Minute aktualisiert wird.
Diese nummerischen Daten möchte ich gern in ASCII Werte umwandeln und auf eine RS232 Schnittstelle senden.
Ist das möglich?
Danke für eine Antwort

Gruss
Günter


----------



## Shakie (11. Februar 2005)

Das Umwandeln von Zahlen in ASCII-Zeichen geht mit chr$(Zahl) und Senden kannst du die Daten mit dem MSComm-Control.


----------



## bocomtex (21. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Antwort

Da ich ziemlicher Anfänger bin, ist es möglich mal eine kurze
Beschreibung anzugeben?

Gruss
Günter


----------



## Shakie (21. Februar 2005)

Alles zum MSComm-Control: Klick!
Umwandeln von ASCII-Zeichen in Zahl:

```
Dim intZahl As Integer
'für den Buchstaben "S":
intZahl=asc("S")
'ergibt intZahl: 83
```
Umwandeln von Zahl in ASCII-Zeichen:

```
Dim strZeichen As String
'für das Zeichen 83:
strZeichen = chr$(83)
'ergibt strZeichen: "S"
```


----------



## bocomtex (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo
Aber wenn ich 6 stellige Zahlen habe, wie geht denn das?

Gruss


----------



## NRFi (23. Februar 2005)

wie sechsstellige zahlen? meinst du 123456?

generell kannste ja so


```
dim i as integer
dim sTemp as string, sTemp2 as string

sTemp = "deinstring"
for i = 1 to len(sTemp)
     sTemp2 = sTemp2 & " " & asc(mid(sTemp, i, 1))
next i
```

der würde jetzt wahrscheinlich jedes zeichen von sTemp in ascii umwandeln und mit einem leerzeichen getrennt an sTemp2 hängen


----------



## Shakie (23. Februar 2005)

Es gibt keine Zeichen, die mit 6 Stellen dargestellt werden. Selbst Unicode beschränkt sich auf 5-stellige Zahlen!


----------



## bocomtex (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo Shakie

Vielleicht habe ich mich auch nicht richtig ausgedrückt was ich genau vorhabe.
Es ist so das ich einen Dantenlogger habe der die Werte einer Photovoltaikanlage aufzeichnet.
An diesem Logger ist ein RS232 Ausgang an dem ich einen PC anschließen kann.
Dann werden die Daten vom Logger an die PC Software gesandt wo dann die Werte für  Web und Exceldateien aufbereitet werden.
Außderdem könnte ich an dieser RS 232  auch ein Textdisplay welches ASCII Daten lesen kann, diese Daten werden dann als aktuelle Werte angezeigt.
Wie z.b. # 1300 W; 5520 kw; 3200w; 

Diese Werte werden auch in die Exceltabelle eingetragen.
Da ich an dem Datenlogger Ausgang (RS232) nur ein Gerät hängen kann, entweder den PC oder das Dispaly, möchte ich gern die Daten die in der Exceltabelle gespeichert werden über meine COM2 am PC wieder ausgeben auf das Diplay welches ASCII Daten lesen kann. Also müßte ich Ausgabe wieder z.b. (# 1300 W; 5520 kw; 3200w) sein.

Danke für die Mühen bisher.

Gruss
Günter


----------

